
Toro Data Labs raises $4M to tackle data quality - egor_g
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/27/toro-snags-4m-seed-investment-to-monitor-data-quality/
======
deeno
“Despite its importance, data quality has remained a challenge for many
enterprise companies”

Great quote there

